# Windows Server 2008 Internet Sharing.



## KingJohn (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello, 

I am new to WS2008 and I was wondering if anyone could help me with my issue. I have two NIC's installed in my pc. One NIC is connected to a DSL Modem, and the other one is connected to my LAN. The server currently is running a DNS Server and a DHCP Server. I don't want to use ICS, because it messes with my static ip that is set for my NIC. I also have tried the routing guide from windowsnetworking.com without any luck with that. Perhaps I did something, wrong. I don't know. Anyway, any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks for all the support,

King John.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

I would not have set it up that way. I would have had the Modem and the Server connected to a switch and not use the server as a router, just disable the 2nd nic.

If DNS is set on the server, configure a forwarder to the DNS on the router to allow it to resolve external dns names.


----------

